# Sticky/ucky arm rests suggestions for cleaning?



## Glandwr

Hi, a question concerning upholstery cleaning. 

The upholstery in our van looks good, despite its age there is no sign of wear and it is a pleasant unobtrusive colour with stripes that disguise a lot.

BUT when I wear T shirts I get an unpleasant “sticky” feeling from the arm rests on the Isri captain’s chairs. I suspect the previous owners were heavy users of lotions and or baby oil ??????

I thought of taking them off and washing them but after close examination decided against. Any suggestions for cleaning in situ please. I have a hand held steam cleaner.

Dick


----------



## HarleyDave

You could consider making a set of loose covers to slip over the armrests.

They could then be removed easily for washing

Cheers

Dave


----------



## camallison

HarleyDave said:


> You could consider making a set of loose covers to slip over the armrests.
> 
> They could then be removed easily for washing
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


We did exactly that, and chose snazzy ones too. If they get icky too, then make another pair.

Colin


----------



## cabby

some friends of ours came up with the idea of cutting off the sleeves of an old shirt for summertime and an old pullover for winter.

I bought them a pair of fancy cuff links. :lol: 

cabby


----------



## SPACEFLOWER

To clean _in situ_ rent a Rug Doctor carpet cleaning machine from a local dry cleaner (Johnsons) ,supermarket or B&Q.
The kit comes with a hand-held upholstery tool and the results are quite impressive.

I have no connection with any of the above apart from renting the Rug Doctor out to appreciative customers in another life 

Spacerunner


----------



## dalspa

On our old van (Hymer B544) with fabric seat covers I used to use removable arm warmers as used by cyclists/runners - I had already got a pair that had not been used. They tend to be very stretchy so fit very easily. Aldi (I think that's where I may have bought them from) have just had winter cycling gear in which similar leg warmers were on sale (£6.99?), but I don't know about arm ones. The leg ones wouldn't be as good a fit as they are bigger. My present Hymer has leather seats/arms so I don't bother with using the covers. By the way, I found the Isri seats a lot more comfortable than the Aguti seats.

David.


----------



## Addie

The best thing you can buy for upholstery is Autosmart Brisk. It is a commercial valeters foam which you can't buy in the shops, but is sometimes available on eBay. Seems much better than your usual upholstery foams you can in Supermarkets / Halfords etc.

It is best used with a Microfibre Cloth and follow the directions on the can. I have an Alcantara Steering Wheel / Gear Knob in my Audi and it gets thick with dirt as you can imagine, this always brings it up like new.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/200830156007

It smells amazing too! :roll:


----------



## alphadee

I just cleaned ours with spray upholstery cleaner and a nail brush. Followed the instructions, left them to dry and they came up like new. I had thought I would have to recover them when we bought the van, so was very pleased.... in fact it's probably time I did them again! :wink:


----------



## GROUNDHOG

I like a nice pair of stockings ......


----------



## RVNUT

Rug Doctor Rules!
Great for all the carpets too.
Do the house carpets at the same time, will cost you about £40 for 24 hours though, so clean everything in sight!


----------



## aldra

I would think your steam cleaner in conjunction with a micro fibre cloth will clean them

afterwards take up the cover suggestions

Aldra


----------



## esperelda

I used a pair of socks to protect the armrests......


----------



## Gretchibald

socks!, socks! -- certainly not , this is wot us posh people use.


----------



## nicholsong

Gretchibald said:


> socks!, socks! -- certainly not , this is wot us posh people use.


And then how do you clean those? 

Are we going round in circles here? :lol:

My comments are 'armless :roll:

Geoff


----------



## bubble63

Hi

Boeing (the aeroplane people)use sheep skin for the seat and leather for the arm rests. I guess these must be the most used seats so this must be the best combination if you change the fabric. 

Regds neill
Sat on sheep skin!


----------



## nicholsong

bubble63 said:


> Hi
> 
> Boeing (the aeroplane people)use sheep skin for the seat and leather for the arm rests. I guess these must be the most used seats so this must be the best combination if you change the fabric.
> 
> Regds neill
> Sat on sheep skin!


Not on any of the dozen or so Boeings that I flew, but then it is down to airline choice not Boeing.

Geoff


----------



## bubble63

nicholsong said:


> bubble63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> Boeing (the aeroplane people)use sheep skin for the seat and leather for the arm rests. I guess these must be the most used seats so this must be the best combination if you change the fabric.
> 
> Regds neill
> Sat on sheep skin!
> 
> 
> 
> Not on any of the dozen or so Boeings that I flew, but then it is down to airline choice not Boeing.
> 
> Geoff
Click to expand...

hi Geof
tried to think of an A/C that does'nt have sheepskin,
Airbus does Avro does Boeing ipeco seats do, still hey ho it works for me 8)

neill


----------



## Chausson

Socks for us but might go along the lines of the sheepskin material as previously said they sound comfortable.


Ron


----------

